# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  نقل مباشر الزعيم السوداني المريخ(2)الشباب التنزاني(2)الدور الاول بطولة سيكافا

## yassirali66

*باذن الله وتوفيقه سيخوض المريخ اولي مبارياته في بطولة
سيكافا ضد فريق الشباب التنزاني صاحب الارض والجمهور
يوم الاحد الموافق 26 يونيو 2011

 


 vs  







*

----------


## yassirali66

*القناة الناقلة

قنـــــــــــــــاة الشروق الفضائيه

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*و نزيدكم من القصيدة بيت الساعة الرابعة عصرا بتوقيت السودان 
*

----------


## السناري

*اللهم وفق المريخ بالفوز في هذه المباراة وكل مباراة ، وفي نيل كأسها ، يارب العالمين .
إنشاء الله يا ياسر يكون بوستك دا بوست خير .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الهم وفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييق للزعيم و باذن الله يا ياسر تكون فال خير
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ميه ميه

ياريت لو كان وقتها الثامنه مساء

كل المنى للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم  ويارب يارب  نكون البر نجي  في البطولة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بالتوفيق للزعيم شكراً الشروق 
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم نصرك يا رب يا كريم ...
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*و للمعلومية دا رابط القناة للبث المباشر.

http://arabic-media.com/station/sudan/ashorooq-tv.htm
*

----------


## jafaros

*اللهم انصر المريخ في كل مكان 
ولعة :
يا  اونكل  ياسر  قول بسم الله    ...... نسيتها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم وفق المريخ وزين تاج البطولة على راسه
*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*فايزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر الذعيم يارب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*النصر والتوفيق لزعيم الكرة السودانية

*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Nouryal77
					

و للمعلومية دا رابط القناة للبث المباشر.

http://arabic-media.com/station/sudan/ashorooq-tv.htm



والله الف شكر لك على الرابط والله قمة الروعة سلمت وغنمت ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*اللهم وفق الزعيم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للمريخ 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*سنكون في النقل المباشر للمباراة في الساعة الرابعة مساء في هذا البوست بالتوفيق للزعيم 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*نظرة تحليلية للمباراة 


مباراة الشباب التنزاني و المريخ السوداني هي مباراة بطل الدوري التنزاني و متصدر الدورة الاولى

للدوري الممتاز الســــوداني ...

و هي مباراة تعود بنا ليوم 25 يناير 1986 حينما ألتقى الفريقان في نهائي بطولة سيكافا

و التى حسمها المريخ بواسطة ركلات الترجيح 4/3 وكانت أول كأس حمولة جوا ...

فريق الشباب التنزاني حقق لقب الدوري بفارق هدفين فقط من سيمبا الغريم التقليدي و كان الفريق قد

غادر مسابقة كاس الاتحاد الافريقي (الكونفدرالية) 2011 من الدور التمهيدي على يــد ديديبيت الاثيوبي

و يمتلك الفريق مجموعة من المحترفين من غانا و زامبيا تحت أشراف المدرب اليوغندي ســام

أحد أفضل المدربين الافارقة ...

المريخ يدخل هذه البطولة للاعداد اولا ثم لتعويض الخروج المبكر من دوري أبطال أفريقيــا

وهو المرشح الأول للقب سيكافا 2011 للاندية من واقع الكوكبة الرائعة من اللاعبين المحترفين و المحليين

و كان الفريق قد استعد بمعسكر قصير في كينيا اجرى من خلاله مباراتين وديتين ... انتصر على فريق الحكومة

بهدفين نظيفين و تعادل بهدف لكل امام توسكر ...

من المتوقع ان نستمتع بمباراة قوية لسببين ... أولا المباراة بين المرشح الاول و صاحب الأرض ...

و ثانيـا المباراة بين المرشحين للانتقال من هذه المجموعة ...
*

----------


## مناوي

*    بالتوفييييييييييييييييييق للزعيم 
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد اليوم
*

----------


## nona

*مع الزعيم قلبا وغالبا 
بالتوفيق يارررررب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏امجد مريخ+, ‏Dndrawi EL sir, ‏إيهاب مكي, ‏نادرالداني+

تبقي اقل من ربع ساعة للمباراة سنحاول توفير روابط البث علي الانترنت و بالتاكيد سنكون مع البث في هذا البوست

تخريمة 

يا نادر انا علي اتفاقي معاك و باذن الله حانقل ليك الكورة اول بي اول
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*  انتا ما دي مهمتك (بقيت مراقب)
    نحن في الانتظار علي المدار اخر 
الاخبار من السيد المراقب 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  انتا ما دي مهمتك (بقيت مراقب)
    نحن في الانتظار علي المدار اخر 
الاخبار من السيد المراقب 




هههههههههههههههههههه

شنو يا مناوي قول بسم الله شابكني من الصباح مراقب مراقب ههههههههههههههه


يا عمك خلينا عزابة بس و انسي الباقي هههههههههههه  :a045:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*  هههههههههههههه 
          ok 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*رابط قناة الشروق 

http://sudangateone.com/tv/ashorooq.html

رابط اخر لقناة الشروق 

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm
*

----------


## mai khaled

*http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووون للمريخ عن طريق كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة الرابعة و الزعيم متقدم بهدف سريع عن طريق كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ يرتدي الاحمر مع الخطوط الصفراء و الشباب بالاخضر الكامل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف عكسي عن طريق الباشا والله يا حضري حيرتنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة العاشرة و النتيجة كما هي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدافي متحرك بصورة جيدة و له القدر المعلي في الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للشباب في منطقة خطرة


تهديفة قوية في المقص و تالق لافت للحضري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة مريخية للاوت من محاولة تهديف لهجوم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بدا التقطع في النقل للمباراة من قناة الشروق و لكن عاد البث سريعا شكرا قناة الشروق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*افضلية نسبية للشباب علي المريخ حتي الدقيقة 15 مع ان المريخ صاحب السبق في التسجيل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا مي علي الرابط 

تخريمة 

سيتم الدمج في بوست المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تبديل في الشباب

خروج اللاعب رقم 10 و دخول رقم 26 في الدقيقة 21
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة تضيع من كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة جدا من اديكو تضيع علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 34 و بدات الصحوة المريخية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط النجم الايفواري باسكال واوا علي ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات في وسط الملعب للشباب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف عكسي ثاني للشباب عن طريق مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

الدقيقة 37 و الشباب متقدم علي المريخ بهدفين لهدف 


و الغريبة الثلاثة اهداف جبناها نحنا عن طريق كلتشي و مصعب عمر و احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*حد فاهم حاجة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط احمد الباشا علي مشارف منطقة الجزاء و الحكم يتغاضي عن الخطاء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

حد فاهم حاجة




احسن وصف للذي نحسه الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تضيع الركنية من لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الشروق دي كج خلاث
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 43 و المريخ اصبح مستحوز علي الكرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

الشروق دي كج خلاث





و الله يا امجد ما معقولة نحمل الشروق اخفاقات لاعبينا و لسه المباراة تبقي لها شوط و نتمني التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يوجد عديد من الاوراق الرابحة للبدري في الشوط الثاني
امثال العجب وارقو سكواها
ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حاتم التاج (معلق المباراة ) : ما ينقص لاعبي المريخ هو التركيز ولا شي سواه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول و النتيجة 2-1 للشباب التنزاني سجل للمريخ كلتشي و للشباب التنزاني احمد الباشا و مصعب عمر (اهداف عكسية ) 

اجمل تعليق علي نتيجة المباراة من الرشيد في الاستديو التحليلي للمباراة 

( المريخ يسجل 3 اهداف و يخسر 2-1 ) 


لنا عودة مع بداية الشوط الثاني باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*ملاحظة تفكك في الخطوط خصوصا الدفاع وقليل من الوسط . الارتباك والتسرع وعدم التغطية السليمة سبب الهزيمة في الشوط الاول .
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ده كلام شنو الباشا ومصعب يسجلو في نفسهم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*رغم الاخطاء الدفاعية القاتلة المريخ كان الافضل وقد اضاع المريخ فرص كثيرة جدا كان ممكن ان يخرج به المريخ اكثر من ثلاثة اهداف ...
اديكو للاسف لم يظهر بصورة جيدة رغم انه مزعج ويمتلك بنية جسمانية قوية ،،،
عدم تزكير كبير من لاعبي الدفاع خطائين من احمد الباشا ومصعب عمر كانت السبب في الهدفين ...
ايضا هنالك خطأ من من سعيد ارجع به الكورة الى الحضري وخرجت للكورنر ...
نتمني ان بؤدي المريخ الشوط الثاني ويعدل من النتيجة كما نتمني ان يحدث البدري تغيير في وسط الميدان بالدفع بوراغو كصانع العاب ...

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ياخي ديل لعيبة شنو ديل

بوظو اعصابنا ساي

انا طالع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سلامات ياصفوه
الهم انصر المريخ النصر المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شاهدت الهدف الذي احرزه الباشا في الحضري 
الباشا عندما لعب الكرة لم ينظر الى مكان وقوف الحضري الا بعد ان لعب الكرة 
واضح جدا ان هناك عدم تركيز من لاعبي المريخ وهو شئ ناتج من البعد عن اللعب التنافسي 
لان تركيز اللاعب يقل بسبب عدم مواكبته ودخوله في فورمة المباريات القوية 
بالتاكيد المريخ قادر على العودة بقوة وعلى لاعبيه التركيز اكثر 
لاحظت كذلك البطء الشديد في نقل الكرة وهذا ايضا ناتج لعدم الجاهزية التامة لمثل هذه المباريات التنافسية 
على المريخ ان ينقل كرته العادية ويسرع اللعب قليلا من الاطراف مع تفعيل الناحية الشمال والتي يلعب فيها الدافي مع عكس الكرات امام المرمى كما يجب ايضا اجراء بعض التبديلات لبعض اللاعبين ودخول كل من العجب وساكواها ووارغو اذا امكن لتفعيل الناحية الهجومية 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط عنيف لبلة جابر و سقوطه علي ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دخول ستيفن وورغو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

سقوط عنيف لبلة جابر و سقوطه علي ارض الملعب



شكرا يا عجبكو على النقل الحي ارجو المواصلة 
شاهدت جزء من الشوط الاول في بوابة حراس الامن عندنا في الشركة 
حتى قناة الشروق ما عارفنها وين 
جبتها بعد تعب 
نتنمنى الانتصار للمريخ في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط احمد الباشا في منطقة الجزاء و الحكم يقول لا شي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 8 من الشوط الثاني و المريخ افضل في الشوط الثاني الي الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شكرا يا عجبكو على النقل الحي ارجو المواصلة 
شاهدت جزء من الشوط الاول في بوابة حراس الامن عندنا في الشركة 
حتى قناة الشروق ما عارفنها وين 
جبتها بعد تعب 
نتنمنى الانتصار للمريخ في الشوط الثاني





باذن الله يا نادر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج اديكو  و دخول سكواها في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة تضيع علي المريخ من احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ يحاول اللعب بالاطراف و التركيز علي جهة بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انتو الكج الفتح البوست ده منو؟
تاني مايفتح لينا نقل مباراه










*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يستحوذ على الميدان ان شاء الله الهدف قادم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

انتو الكج الفتح البوست ده منو؟
تاني مايفتح لينا نقل مباراه
















ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:1 (39):


والله واحد اسمه ياسر علي لكن لو الكورة انتهت كده لا قدر الله تاني الا نجيب حافظ النور يفتح البوست و يمشي :54685:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

المريخ يستحوذ على الميدان ان شاء الله الهدف قادم





استحواز كامل يا شيخ طارق بس الله يستر من الاخطاء الفردية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف للمريخ عن طريق سكواها 

مبروووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عاد المريخ بهدف روعة من ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الحمد لله والله اعصابنا بايظه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف جميل جدا للمريخ صناعة وورغو و امضاء سكواهور
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبررررررررررررروك وعقبال الفوز
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الحمد لله والله اعصابنا بايظه






اصبر يا راجافة ما تجيك ضغط باذن الله المريخ قادم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كرت اصفر لمصعب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ضربة ركنية للشباب التنزاني
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تطلع للتماس
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اصبر يا راجافة ما تجيك ضغط باذن الله المريخ قادم



ان شاء الله:dn3::573::573:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجمهور يحضر بكثافة للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ الافضل الان و باذن الله الانتصار قادم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة للشباب و استحواز من الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر تبديل للمريخ 

خروج احمد الباشا و دخول محمد مقدم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*محمد مقدم بديل لاحمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*مقدم بديل للباشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط كلاتشي علي ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة للشباب للاوت بدون عنوان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 29 من الشوط الثاني و النتيجة تعادلية بهدفين لكل فريق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا مع ساكواها في وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للشباب يخرج سعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تكتل دفاعي كبير من لاعبي الشباب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحل في هذا التكتل التهديف من خارج ال18 فقط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط وورغو علي ارض الملعب ولاعب الشباب لا يخرج الكرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواهوووووووووووووووووور نجم من ذهب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 37 من الشوط الثاني و التنيجة 2-2
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*باسكال والله مفروض يلعب في برشلونة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواها كاد ان يسجل الهدف الثالث لكن الحارس يخلص للركنية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

باسكال والله مفروض يلعب في برشلونة





يا شيخنا لو مشي برشلونة نحنا ما حنضيع مع ناس سعيد و بلة ديل تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*المفروض نخلي عينا فاتحه ممكن نلقى لينا تاني واحد زي باسكال من سيكافا
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*واحد زي باسكال ولا زي غاسروكا الماسورة ههههههه
*

----------


## sinary

*الحقونااااا الكهربا قطعت عندنا
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*زول يقول حاجة يا خواناااا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الدقيقة كم و النتيجة كم يلا يا شباب بشرو بالخير
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

الدقيقة كم و النتيجة كم يلا يا شباب بشرو بالخير



انتهت تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*طيب خلاص انا طالع ما دام ما عندكم لي حاجة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*موقع كوره بقول النتيجه انتهت تعادليه
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
بداية مبشرة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*القادم احلا انشاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الحمد لله على كل حال
كانت المباراة في يدينا ،، ولكن ضاعت
شكرا يا شباب ما قصرتو والهمة في المباريات القادمة
دائما البداية بتكون صعبة ،، ما قصرتو إلى الأمام
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*المباراة انتهت تعادلية بهدفين لهدفين
سجل للمريخ كلتشي و سكواها
و للفريق التنزاني كل من الباشا و مصعب عمر بالخطا في مرماهم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*خيييير ان شاء الله  الجاي احلى 
مشكورين يا شباب ما قصرتو  ابنوب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اسف لعدم مواصلتي للنقل اخر الدقائق و باذن الله القادم احلي
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*بدايه موفقه للمريخ,,,تعادل مع صاحب الارض مكسب,,الانسجام لسه مع المباريات سيظهر تحسن في الاداء والانسجام,,,نتمني التوفيق للمريخ,,
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*قلق كان يمكن ان يحسم المباراة في اخر دقيقة 
*

----------

